# Is an iPad on estimates TOO Hi-Tech for some prospects?



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

I will be buying (and using for the first time) an iPad 2 when they come out. 

We are in the universal design/home modification business & therefore most of our customers are seniors.

My question is for those of you that have been using an iPad in prospects homes on estimates...

When using your iPad in the home, are there some HO's (because of the iPad) that view you more as a "tech guy" than a craftsman? 

In other words, have any of you felt that the iPad actually diminished your self/company in the eyes of the HO... did they percieve you as more of (weather it be true or not) a "techno geek" instead of a "real craftsman"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think it would. There's a difference between the sales portion of a project and the working part of a project. Would you be knocked for having an iPhone instead of a flip phone...or no phone at all? Doubtful.

Today even seniors are familiar with computers. I'm sure to them an iPad is nothing more than a flat, keyboardless computer. 

I think it's an advantage to be able to show a perspective client something other than numbers on paper during a consultation. Whether it's a photo album, tri-fold or a tablet, your giving the home owner a little "bling" to get them excited abotu their own project.


----------



## jackson27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Professionalism will always win. The iPad gets the attention of seniors and once they see that they can just tap the screen to make a slection (if they are involved in the process), they will be wowed.

Go for it.

PS - THanks for pointing out to others that an iPad 2 is coming out. For those on the fence, wait for the new one... not that the other is bad.


----------



## scriptures4life (Feb 4, 2011)

*Exactly When the iPad comes out...*



jackson27 said:


> PS - THanks for pointing out to others that an iPad 2 is coming out. For those on the fence, wait for the new one... not that the other is bad.


 
If you want to know more exactly when it might come out, see buyersguide.macrumors.com.

Cheers!

P.S. Are you using CoreCon?


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I don't think it would. There's a difference between the sales portion of a project and the working part of a project. Would you be knocked for having an iPhone instead of a flip phone...or no phone at all? Doubtful.
> 
> Today even seniors are familiar with computers. I'm sure to them an iPad is nothing more than a flat, keyboardless computer.
> 
> I think it's an advantage to be able to show a perspective client something other than numbers on paper during a consultation. Whether it's a photo album, tri-fold or a tablet, your giving the home owner a little "bling" to get them excited abotu their own project.


I agree with you, but I will say that my brother and I were talking about it (not iPads, but tablets in general) He sells Pella windows, to a higher end market. He had one shortly after they came out for a few weeks, thinking the same thing you are, and I am. He quit using it and sold it. He said he got a lot of negative feedback, especially from customers that felt it was "to much" he ha one builder that he sells a lot of windows to (for expensive custom homes) that told him that "stuff like that was why their windows were so expensive"...

Just a thought. I still want a tablet for proposals, but that experience made me think more about how it may be perceived, even by wealthy clients.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I can see both sides of this I guess. The truth of the matter is tablets are taking over. Tablets are becoming the norm so it's not like you would have something unusual. 

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I suppose I could see a "smug" attitude towards something Apple. I don't think a Windows or Android tablet would carry the same stigma as the Apple to those who would judge.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike and Angus, you two are both probably right. I don't see a problem with having one, but there is always a stigma to being an early adapter...

I get some comments measuring with a laser. Some impressed, some think it's a waste of money. Times are changing...


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Great comments from everyone. The feedback so far is exactly what I expected to hear. 

I'm being cautious about implementing a tablet into my in-home estimates, especially with the market we serve - 80% of our business is 65+. 

I hope to hear from more of you that have experience with this... thanks.


----------



## jackson27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Also, if you get an iPad, go with the Otterbox defender case. You will need it and is a must for any construction job site. I have it and love it.


----------



## HAT (Feb 10, 2011)

displacedtexan said:


> I agree with you, but I will say that my brother and I were talking about it (not iPads, but tablets in general) He sells Pella windows, to a higher end market. He had one shortly after they came out for a few weeks, thinking the same thing you are, and I am. He quit using it and sold it. He said he got a lot of negative feedback, especially from customers that felt it was "to much" *he ha one builder that he sells a lot of windows to (for expensive custom homes) that told him that "stuff like that was why their windows were so expensive"...*
> 
> Just a thought. I still want a tablet for proposals, but that experience made me think more about how it may be perceived, even by wealthy clients.


That's a missed opportunity. I would've simply explained that I spent $500 out of my own pocket because it allows me to be more efficient & effective for you, dear customer. :thumbsup:


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Its going to depend on the segment of the senior market you are in. If they are "salt of the earth" type folk then it may make them think you are far too rich your britches. If its a type of folk who are upper middle class and above then it would be a good thing as it shows "professionalism".


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

HAT said:


> That's a missed opportunity. I would've simply explained that I spent $500 out of my own pocket because it allows me to be more efficient & effective for you, dear customer. :thumbsup:


Not all will see it that way. Speaking from experience.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I take mine with me on every job I price and every job I work on. So far every customer has been impressed and not one negative comment. Infact they are pretty impressed by the way I use it. One of the times I logged onto my home pc with my iPad and run windows on a remote desktop client and showed them how their boat dock was coming along on the design side. I was able to run google sketch up like I was running it on my pc then I shut that down and handed them the iPad so they could scroll through the pics of previous work and any pics I have of ideas they might like to try on their work.

The main issue is that the iPad is lacking proper estimating and design software and theres not really a lot going for it in that department. 

Also if I was you I would wait to hear if the rumors are true about the iPad 3 being out in September. It may be worth waiting. 

Don't forget to also jailbreak the iPad whilst you can. It opens the system up to make it more user friendly.


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

BCConstruction,

Thanks for your input (and everyone elses). Our business runs entirely off of QBooks. I have customized everything on it, estimates/invoices etc., so it doe's not have that QBooks boilerplate look 

My question is (I've had very little exposure to the iPad): Is there an efficient way (a QBooks app or whatever) that I can do an estimate at a prospects kitchen table - in QBooks - and print it out on the spot, that you know of? 

Also, can QBooks be loaded onto an iPad? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I remember seeing a iPhone app for QB but I'm not sure. Printing is an issue with the iPad. As of yet I have not found a way to print. Their may he some 3rd party software or app that allows this if you have a unlocked iPad as their are many good apps on cydia that allow work arounds for this sort of thing. You prob won't find an app that would let you directly print from it's self.


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks BC,

Do the same apps that work on an iPhone also work with the iPads?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Home Services said:


> I will be buying (and using for the first time) an iPad 2 when they come out.
> 
> We are in the universal design/home modification business & therefore most of our customers are seniors.
> 
> ...


I have a different tablet but the same concept. I keep it in an otterbox case. 

It is black and rubbery case with plastic cross pieces.. It makes the device look cheap (which I like)


No one even pays attention to it unless they get close and see the screen..

It might be my area but it has not drawn any attention to it good or bad, I show pictures from it from time to time and have not had any negative feed back


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

Most iPhone apps have an iPad app as well.

Yeah ditto to no negative comments. I show samples and do my measurement recordings and cushy info on it. I never lose the address or job specifics. Never would have dreamed I would use it as much as I do.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep most apps are cross compatible with iPad but some will be the same screen size as the iPhone screen. You can expand them but they will be less detailed. You can get an app from cydia that will force them to run at iPad res but I have not had to use it yet as I don't have many that many apps I use on it.


----------

